# Best Movie To Watch While High!



## hubbakush (Aug 1, 2010)

Okay so, Mr. Beans I think is obivously the funniest movie to watch while stoned.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 1, 2010)

i really thought that ali g in da house was funny as poo when i was super smoked out.. grandma's boy is another great one as well..


----------



## howhighru (Aug 1, 2010)

Zak n Miri make a Porno, is super when stoned. Funny n Sexy @ the same time..haha


----------



## dtRepeat (Aug 8, 2010)

racerboy71 said:


> i really thought that ali g in da house was funny as poo when i was super smoked out.. grandma's boy is another great one as well..


Grandma's Boy ftw!!!


----------



## chronichaze (Aug 8, 2010)

Mr Bean? Never cared for his type of humor movies. Funny but not hilarious. I find Step Brothers to be a funny movie when baked.


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 8, 2010)

Pretty much any movie is 100X better when blazed.


----------



## irishwyrick (Aug 8, 2010)

grandmas boy, beerfest, and the grown ups


----------



## redivider (Aug 9, 2010)

Hot Tub Time Machine is a new classic.

if you are a naysayer: go to the redbox and rent that shit.

some of my fav moments:

"he's like the friend, but who's an asshole.... Well, he's our asshole"

another scene:

"Do you have ritalin? Don't lie to me! ALL YOU FUCKERS HAVE RITALIN!"

"I have Adavan but it's not really the same thing..."

"Well let's stick it up our asses! Just crush it, put it in a warm, moist paper towel and..... Let's get some cocaine, break into a school....."


that movie has turned into one of my favorites, and i only saw it the other day......


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 9, 2010)

the hangover was hilarious.
dumb and dumber
something about mary
ace ventura.


----------



## chronichaze (Aug 9, 2010)

redivider said:


> Hot Tub Time Machine is a new classic.
> 
> if you are a naysayer: go to the redbox and rent that shit.
> 
> ...


 Hot Tub Time Machine was funny as hell. A movie you can watch and its funny everytime


----------



## thewinghunter (Aug 9, 2010)

redivider said:


> Hot Tub Time Machine is a new classic.
> 
> if you are a naysayer: go to the redbox and rent that shit.
> 
> ...


 
i siad the SAME thing i was rewinding OEVR AND OVER just watch the bald guys expressions even when hes not talking
INSTANT CLASSIC!

"come on, lets make this stupid baby"


----------



## thewinghunter (Aug 9, 2010)

but i put in... get REAL high and watch "Rolling Kansas... funny as shit,,,,,,,, u know i may watch it right now!


----------



## Asimon (Aug 9, 2010)

BEST movie to watch when high?

I'm sorry (for real lol) but the BEST movie to watch when high is The Blair Witch Project. 

or The Empire Strikes Back.. anything Epic will do the job just fine.


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Aug 10, 2010)

Blues Brothers, and (I'll admit it) any of the Star Trek movies. That shit is soooo easy to laugh at once I'm about 4 hits in.


----------



## ironheadxl (Aug 10, 2010)

up your game.. try watching touching the void. blow your mind.


----------



## BL0TT0 (Aug 11, 2010)

Memento
Heavy Metal The original, not HM2k
Snatch
Any of the comic movies...Fantastic4, Spiderman, Iron Man, etc.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 11, 2010)

Step Up and Dance


----------



## pearce (Aug 11, 2010)

Dodgeball, I laugh at this even when im sober!


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 11, 2010)

this movie called "its a mad mad mad mad world"

i almost shit myself laughing every time i see it; stoned or sober.


----------



## Koroku (Aug 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3MotOO-atQ Watch this youtube video while stoned... I didn't find it tooo funny while sober, but when stoned, I'm pretty sure I almost died from lack of oxygen I was laughing so hard and couldn't stop to breathe in air haha! Serious do this I'm sure you will agree.

Basically, it's a segment from the disney movie alladin and some black guy (apparently anyway) has dubbed over it, to make it seem as if alladin and his monkey are crack whores. The video is called Alladin from compton. If you have ever seen alladin, you need to watch this while stoned, it's amazingly funny while stoned haha!

If you have never seen alladin, then you may not find it funny.


----------



## realmaple1 (Aug 11, 2010)

Half baked!


----------



## kronic1989 (Aug 11, 2010)

Grandmas boy is awesome!!!! gotta love sandler movies.


----------



## KillerRedd (Aug 12, 2010)

im old so i gotta go old skool.....Blazin' Saddles.

...they said you was hung?

...and they was right!

[video=youtube;SbWg-mozGsU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbWg-mozGsU[/video]


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 12, 2010)

jp from grandmas boy is my love.


----------



## WeedyBlooDShoT (Aug 12, 2010)

FRIDAY- with ice cube


----------



## Dr Ziaus (Aug 12, 2010)

Planet of the Apes


----------



## green.budz (Aug 12, 2010)

as cliche as it is .... i watch the series WEEDS high all the time ....it makes senior flippy floppy , even funnier


----------



## SouthernGanja (Aug 12, 2010)

It's a Mad Mad Mad Mad World

Crank


----------



## Dr Ziaus (Aug 13, 2010)

Weeds is awesome, I've only recently started watching the first season, thanks to netflix. It always seemed lame to me, when it first premired on showtime, but it's worth watching. I love throwing in the netflix on my Wii and cycling through a million old movies I've totally lost to time.


----------



## Mr.Bring.It.Mane (Aug 13, 2010)

watch eagle eye while ur high ...


----------



## Penni Walli (Aug 14, 2010)

friday / half baked / dumb and dumber


----------



## mr.smileyface (Aug 14, 2010)

Meet the spartans


----------



## mydixiewrecked (Aug 14, 2010)

the original toxic avenger
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27E4Qfj7iEY


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy. Hell, it's even trippy if your not baked.


----------



## Dr.Nick (Aug 16, 2010)

Dr. Strangelove.


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 18, 2010)

pineapple express.


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 18, 2010)

harold and kumar. either one.


----------



## KevvDog (Aug 18, 2010)

pineapple express. Its the best to watch high because, its about 2 pot heads, Its really freakin funny, especially when baked,and the action parts will blow your mind


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 19, 2010)

i love the beginning scene in pineaple express when the government gets this guy high for research and hes pissing off the military guys hahaha "your cock, my mouth"


----------



## infinitihigh (Aug 19, 2010)

pineapple express!!! watched it 12 times lol get so stoned from my green apple and forget what i watched !!! hits from tha bong  love you mj ohhhhhhhh cheech and chong  thats the shit


----------



## FuzzyHaze (Sep 6, 2010)

strange wilderness is one of my favorites, or there was this old movie called megashark vs giant octopus is crazy while high


----------



## Brimi (Sep 6, 2010)

I love watching nature programs like BBC "Earth", "Blue Planet" and stuff like that. Or the obvious movie: Cheech and Chong ;O)


----------



## kricket53 (Sep 6, 2010)

Brimi said:


> I love watching nature programs like BBC "Earth", "Blue Planet" and stuff like that. Or the obvious movie: Cheech and Chong ;O)


 earth was great. my only complaint was that the series was a little short  oh well, still a great show, baked or not.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 6, 2010)

One of the funniest moments of my life was in high school I came home when my dad was gone blazed and rented beavis and butt head the movie. My little brothers ended up being there but had no clue. We all were laughing our asses off the entire movie. Great memory. 

Funniest movies now though are some new ones, zombieland and inglorious bastards since they are actually on tv lately. Good call with hot tub time machine, has it all.


----------



## ThePostman (Sep 9, 2010)

Rocky Horror show is confusing as fuck but funny


----------



## herbavor (Sep 10, 2010)

http://documentaryheaven.com/alien-earths/

a recent doco that blew my mind while stoned..


----------



## drinkmugrootbeer (Sep 21, 2010)

paranormal activity is good 
I like horror as I'm stoned scary movie


----------



## ozSmoker (Sep 25, 2010)

scary movie the original! aha got that out the other day, so fucking funny!

MY GERMS! LOL


----------



## smokedupnburnedout (Oct 2, 2010)

u gotta see death at a funeral.its the funniest movie ive seen since jay and silent bob strikes back.ive seen it like ten times already and it never gets old.


----------



## MJSkywalker (Oct 2, 2010)

Dazed and Confused. I'm amazed nobody's mentioned that one yet.


----------



## CommanderCronic (Oct 5, 2010)

Friday, Scary movie 1 and blow are my favorite movies to watch while I'm blazed


----------



## 2d9s (Oct 21, 2010)

mystery science theater 3000
[video=youtube;debWnNM8X-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=debWnNM8X-k[/video]


----------



## dojaguy (Oct 22, 2010)

chronichaze said:


> mr bean? Never cared for his type of humor movies. Funny but not hilarious. I find step brothers to be a funny movie when baked.


amen.. Land of the lost is ok too.... Chaka....


----------



## bigv1976 (Oct 22, 2010)

Man I must be getting old!!!
[video=youtube;VxNM7j_ppHI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxNM7j_ppHI[/video]


----------



## MJ4ever (Oct 22, 2010)

i like the fast and furious movies myself, love hear those motors roar oooooooooooooooooo yes 

mj4ever

peace n may the gods of MJ b with ya


----------



## MJ4ever (Oct 22, 2010)

or some down to earth bloody, rippying bodys apart, horror flick. 


mj4ever 

peace n may the gods of MJ be with ya


----------



## MJ4ever (Oct 23, 2010)

i do agrre the wall by pink folyd is excellent, but listen to frankenstein or in-da-gadda-livita, soned , they r also excellent, my brother says im older then dirt hahahahhahaahahaahahaahaha.

another brick in the wall 

MJ4ever


----------



## Joshua Ty (Oct 25, 2010)

How about spiderman or ironman, i could imagined the person who watching these movies while stoned.


----------



## high|hgih (Oct 27, 2010)

Ever seen hotrod?

To this day, I have never laughed that hard in my life. And I was sober my first time watching it

All I can say about watching it baked is that it killed my friend when he laughed so hard that he suffocated and died.


----------



## emilyblunt (Oct 29, 2010)

I enjoy watching Mr.Bean. It makes me laugh endlessly. I used to sleep after smoking until I discovered Mr.Bean. 
I usually try to resolve the conspiracy behind every Mr.Bean episode when I'm trppin


----------



## reefcouple (Oct 29, 2010)

History Channel - Ancient Aliens!!


----------



## Nocturnal1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Disney's Oceans is pretty intense.


----------



## Kyle McCool (Nov 1, 2010)

I've never tried it but someone should try tenacious D and the pick of destiny. Funny shit.


----------



## supermoto (Nov 1, 2010)

Anything Trailer Park Boys lol


----------



## GFOYLE (Nov 10, 2010)

Waking Life


----------



## ogkush21 (Nov 10, 2010)

Rockers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Nov 10, 2010)

scott pilgrim vs the world was cool.


----------



## donmarco (Nov 10, 2010)

Dr Ziaus said:


> Weeds is awesome, I've only recently started watching the first season, thanks to netflix. It always seemed lame to me, when it first premired on showtime, but it's worth watching. I love throwing in the netflix on my Wii and cycling through a million old movies I've totally lost to time.


amen brother says a recent netflix convert.


----------



## pilgram (Nov 10, 2010)

Roadside Phrophets , Timmothy Leary was insane!


----------



## 2stoned2function (Nov 11, 2010)

couldnt take the time to read through this whole thing but here's my vote(s)

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
Alice in Wonderland 
Lord of the Rings
Smiley Face
Harry Brown
Dazed and Confused
Pretty much every movie, kinda like how everything tastes so good while high, and feel so good, weed just makes everything fuckin awesome


----------



## 2stoned2function (Nov 11, 2010)

Nocturnal1 said:


> Disney's Oceans is pretty intense.


oh hell ya. discoverys Earth and all that good shit!


----------



## budalushious (Nov 14, 2010)

I got to add my favs...........
dazed and confused
cheech and chong.......up in smoke
alladin..........crank up the 7.1 suround "who dares disturb my slumber".............f'in awesome
flight of the navigator
pineapple express
weeds
next friday
so many I cant remember..........I love crankin it up when that thx thing does that sound........................


----------



## Prestonage (Nov 15, 2010)

I saw Hot Tub Time Machine after vaping 7 bowls. I though it was very mediocre, but I don't really remember any of it!


----------



## Prestonage (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh, yeah I never saw Dazed and Confused, but I got it sittin right here on DVD, maybe I'll light up and watch it.


----------



## emilyblunt (Nov 22, 2010)

Last time I was high, me and my friends watched My Bloody Valentine 3D on a 2D television. It's kinda weird but really entertaining. We kept on laughing because of the horrible 3D graphics and well mainly because the characters are so stupid.


----------



## djfloms (Nov 22, 2010)

2stoned2function said:


> oh hell ya. discoverys Earth and all that good shit!


The effin Explorers!! Where they built a spaceship out of the Tilt a whirl!!
Or little monsters, with howie mandel one of my faves as well.
Ren and stimpy or even Angry beavers are my faves while baked


----------



## nonfakename (Dec 2, 2010)

I like those "naked gun" movies while baked, I mean they are funny as hell already, but when nice and toasty I end up hearing and seeing the more subtle jokes and sight gags more clearly, a lot of them I didn't notice before, lots of funny lines in those movies. Maybe I just appreciate them more now that I hear Leslie Nielsen passed away, he was a great actor, too bad they never made that final "naked gun" movie they talked about possibly doing. That would have been frickin' awesome if you ask me.


----------



## TOneSmokeyBone (Dec 12, 2010)

*JAY AND SILENT BOB.......DAZED AND CONFUSED..........AUSTIN POWERS 1 and 2........ THE BIG LEBOWSKI (BARRED NONE)............. 40 YEAR OLD VIRGIN...PINEAPPLE EXPRESS.... ROLE MODELS................*

* Thats for starters... i could go on for days lol... im one of those guys who knows every movie line to every movie haha*


----------



## DaLeftHandMan (Dec 13, 2010)

me n my buddy watched Inception last night high as hell...trippy movie. good.


----------



## madcatter (Dec 13, 2010)

Tnhe classic from the seventies.... The Song remians the same.... Great soundtrack


----------



## dangledo (Dec 13, 2010)

Joe Dirt- all time favorite- "I seen ur bumpersticker queer, cowboy butts drive me nutts"



SOOOOOPER TROOOOOOOPERS, the snozeberries taste like... snozeberries.


Idiocracy, If you dont smoke terryltons, FUCK YOU!


----------



## prostheticninja (Dec 30, 2010)

The Twilight Zone episodes from the sixty's are trippy as shit when your high.
Dazed and Confused is amazing sober and its a million times better high
The Wall that movie is effin crazy.
or any shitty movie on scyfy is awesome when baked.
EDIT: Fear and Loathing is funny and it makes you think about shit that they say so its like a total dubble whammy.
Also Anchorman.


----------



## faroutthere (Jan 15, 2011)

Barakka, 
fantastic movie to watch in High def and the music was done by Dead can dance


----------



## burnout88 (Jan 16, 2011)

pineapple express!!


----------



## imfromjapanman (Jan 16, 2011)

check out "Dark City"


----------



## T Finn (Jan 16, 2011)

New One.. Dinner for Smucks, its like fart humor that makes you think, always remember... The brain tells the mind what to think.


----------



## T Finn (Jan 16, 2011)

Why is there dog hair on the spatula?


----------



## wavey.mofo (Jan 20, 2011)

How high, how baked, harold and kumar 1 & 2, south park movie, the simpsons movie.


----------



## bajafox (Jan 20, 2011)

City of God


----------



## jungobo (Jan 20, 2011)

porn movies are the best, you understand them totally different while stoned.

beside this, the best comedy ever,The Big Lebowski.


----------



## wavey.mofo (Jan 20, 2011)

bajafox said:


> City of God


 oh yh man city of god is a bangin movie to watch!


----------



## Cannabis Krew 420 (Jan 22, 2011)

My favourite movie is "The Business", its about british criminals who live in spain and get rich off smuggling morrocan hash and eventually cocaine. It's a fucking awesome movie!

Aswell Hot tub timemachine is a hilarious movie


----------



## greenfarmer2high (Jan 22, 2011)

Hands down How High...its mind blowing


----------



## aaliya (Jan 24, 2011)

I know this one is really mind blowing.... I really like this... and after this I think I have to Watch Four Tanks And A Healer Movie this one is really great movie.. and this will be really great to Watch this after this movie...


----------



## Dreathbane420 (Jan 25, 2011)

Favorite line from this movie is:

Who do you think you are Hunter S Thompson? ... I thought i was......


----------



## Krokaine (Jan 25, 2011)

inception 
inception inception 
inception inception 
inception inception 
inception inception 
inception inception
inception
inception
inception inception


----------



## LickmyZach (Jan 28, 2011)

Go and watch Scott Pilgrim vs the world.

I honestly was lost, like it became so random.


----------



## IXOYE (Jan 28, 2011)

Blues Brothers
Half Baked
Alex Jones Movies


----------



## carl.burnette (Jan 28, 2011)

The other night after everyone went to bed I sat on the couch & put on "The Grapes of Wrath" with a very young Henry Fonda (I think.) Its a VERY old black & white made sometime in the 40;s. About the farmers from Oklahoma during the depression going west to California & all that entails. 

Its a classic! 

I have no idea why but I really enjoyed watching it stoned. It really made you think.

I relaly like to watch the deep epiocs when stoned. JFK, 7 years in Tibet, The Postman, The seige, Ben Hur, NOt much into comedies when stoned, which really makes no sense.. Will have to watch one this weekend & give report..


----------



## hairybud (Feb 11, 2011)

Try watching A Scanner Darkly while baked!


----------



## ExDex1x1 (Feb 11, 2011)

hairybud said:


> Try watching A Scanner Darkly while baked!


 I don't think there's enough pot in CA to get me high enough to sit through that entire movie.


----------



## jessemartini (Feb 11, 2011)

Freddie got fingered. nuff said.


----------



## rshorty (Feb 13, 2011)

bajafox said:


> City of God


This movie is amazing stoned and sober.


----------



## baaamalaaam (Feb 13, 2011)

Don't know if it's been mentioned, but if you've got netflix you need to watch "Enter the Void" right now!!!!
The movie is centered around DMT, death, and the Tibetan Book of the Dead.

Also:
Blue Velvet, anything By David Lynch, really.


----------



## THC604 (Feb 13, 2011)

shutter island defo makes you think


----------



## olylifter420 (Aug 24, 2011)

super troopers!!!!!
heat!!!!
black swan!!!!


----------



## hydropotman (Aug 24, 2011)

i just watched paul and it was hilarious my ribs started hurting when the alien was pertending to be a statue and the cop felt his balls and he stopped being still and said get ur god dam hands of my fucking junk haha it was great and i like step brothers jay and silent bob hilarious


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 24, 2011)

anything rated x


----------



## bud nugbong (Aug 25, 2011)

i just watched pineapple express last night completly not high and i was still rollin. rogen is such a clown in it.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 26, 2011)

Any good stoner flick ex. pinneapple express ,how high..or if youre into it Anime is good while blazed.


----------



## rosecitypapa (Aug 29, 2011)

Paprika! 
Howl's Moving Castle!


----------



## phenix white (Aug 29, 2011)

The Stoned Age, (About joe and hubbs). Dazed and Confused/ ALL ROB ZOMBIE FILMS/org texas chain saw massacre/pineapple express/kat williams & dave chapple stand up/ ect..


----------



## dam612 (Aug 29, 2011)

i love watching a scanner darkly blazed 
[video=youtube;TXpGaOqb2Z8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXpGaOqb2Z8[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 30, 2011)

The animated Hobbit movie, Heavy Metal, Evil Dead 2, Charlie Chaplin movies and [video=youtube;9O6_N4mQBos]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9O6_N4mQBos[/video] 


I was watching ninja scroll over at my friends house the first time I ever smoked, I'll never forget it.


----------



## ironheadxl (Aug 30, 2011)

Touching the Void (netflix has it) watched it one called my friends watched it the next night blew their healthy minds. For the less edgy more cerebral movie The Ark, a russian movie, subtitled and aside from being cinematic bliss of very high quality it is the longest single shot in movie history - the entire film is done in one amazing continuous shot, at the fucking Hermitage no less an unbelievable opportunity and 
one not squandered.


----------



## rvd2112 (Aug 31, 2011)

Tapeheads,Buster Keaton films,Porkys 1 &2,Plan 9 From Outer Space,any Monty Python,Pink Flamingoes


----------



## MJstudent (Aug 31, 2011)

i think the next one ill be watching stones is gunna be bucky larsen born to be a star. that new happy madison movie. that movie looks hilariouas http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRT93a8xE5s

this looks kill too http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1R-LwHbld4&NR=1


----------



## dam612 (Sep 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;bvXk_S6fo3Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvXk_S6fo3Y[/video]
[video=youtube;49Mj9dqacmk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49Mj9dqacmk&feature=relmfu[/video]
[video=youtube;CoMWeiVGjRo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoMWeiVGjRo&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## carl.burnette (Sep 6, 2011)

I like watching the thinking type Epic movies when I'm stoned on a weekend. 

I like JFK type movies, long, detailed & sort of based on history. Dances with wolves, Hunt for Red October, That sort of tihng 

Guess it makes me feel like I'm not TOTALY wasting my 3 hours


----------



## bud nugbong (Sep 6, 2011)

dances with wolves is one of those movies you hafto see at least once.


----------



## bumpstick (Sep 6, 2011)

i didn't read this whole post to see if this is a re but the movie 11:14 is excellent, stoned or not. better stoned, but many things are


----------



## stonedpixie (Sep 7, 2011)

I choose cheech and chong movies, grandmas boy, how high, and also action movies are great, the ones with no deep philosophy behind them, sit back, and awe at a movie that when you are sober , you totally get lol


----------



## maryjizane (Sep 7, 2011)

how can i find 30 minutes or less to download??


----------



## LifesWorthLivin88 (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm sure somebody's already said it... but Grandma's Boy is my favorite haha. If you haven't seen it.. GO GET IT! Walmart has em in their $5 bins, it's worth every penny. Any of the Katt Williams stand up dvds are great too.


----------



## elithefaust (Sep 11, 2011)

Asimon said:


> BEST movie to watch when high?
> 
> I'm sorry (for real lol) but the BEST movie to watch when high is The Blair Witch Project.
> 
> or The Empire Strikes Back.. anything Epic will do the job just fine.


more like trailer park boys "The Bare Pimp Project =P


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 12, 2011)

oldtimer checking in ...
2001: A Space Odyssey (must must must)
Blade Runner
Koyaanisqatsi
Contact

(and when I'm feeling extra super intellectual) Buzz Lightyear of Star Command!

Pretty much anything Pixar/Dreamworks. They become very emotionally intense for me when I'm in potted plant mode. "I - am - Mrs - NESBITT!!!" lol
cheers 'neer ~grin~


----------



## Kaaable (Sep 15, 2011)

dont know if anyone else said it this but fubar its really amazing


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 15, 2011)

dam612 said:


> [video=youtube;bvXk_S6fo3Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvXk_S6fo3Y[/video]
> [video=youtube;49Mj9dqacmk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49Mj9dqacmk&feature=relmfu[/video]
> [video=youtube;CoMWeiVGjRo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoMWeiVGjRo&feature=relmfu[/video]


*lol luv that movie!  good stuff


----------



## VER D (Sep 16, 2011)

* Alice's Restaurant*

didnt knoit was a movie till today


----------



## Rezin (Sep 18, 2011)

Marked for death is good stoned..... Those rastafari bad guys crack me up..... Screwface is the best villian of all time...

I also love
Stepbrothers, hot tub time machine and hangover.


----------



## spacecake13 (Sep 18, 2011)

"The Grand" from 2007 is a great movie to watch while baked, or playing poker, or all together!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2T6I7q9lE0w&feature=player_detailpage#t=66s


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 30, 2011)

History of the World or Young Frankenstein are always good for a laugh, gotta love "Mighty Joint"


----------



## fastasssnake (Oct 31, 2011)

DOOM on the scene when the guy wakes up from poisoning himself, or injecting or whatever? when your looking thru his eyes and he is killing everything in sight, I dont know how many times i watched that baked out of my mind and loved every minute of it, but didnt remember one bit the next morning, forcing me to watch it again...


----------



## JuntaYuy (Oct 31, 2011)

dam612 said:


> i love watching a scanner darkly blazed
> [video=youtube;TXpGaOqb2Z8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXpGaOqb2Z8[/video]


Omfg i agree!


----------



## AMileHigh (Oct 31, 2011)

Tron legacy is pretty epic


----------



## silouan (Oct 31, 2011)

anything by harmony korine (esp gummo) or wes anderson. a few other fantastic movies would be limitless, the boys and girls guide to getting down, factotum, worlds greatest dad, humble pie, ong bak 2, both of the ip man series, the pleasure of being robbed, elephant, the big lebowski, and tons of others that slip my mind.

cannabis related - green rush, what if cannabis cured cancer, super high me, grass, etc.

tv shows - nothing beats 12oz mouse - best stoner series EVER EVER EVER. east bound and down rips as well.

nothing better than smoking and checking out a good flick!


----------



## swaggy (Nov 17, 2011)

Fast and Furious 5 movie. Action filled movie gives me an extreme feeling.


----------



## dank smoker420 (Nov 17, 2011)

the big lebowski!


----------



## supchaka (Nov 20, 2011)

From way back in the day, raising arizona! Man I need to get that again


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 21, 2011)

+ 1 to Hot Tub Time Machine.

Also The Big Lebowski.


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 22, 2011)

OGEvilgenius said:


> + 1 to Hot Tub Time Machine.
> 
> Also The Big Lebowski.



Both are very good choices. "Year One" could be added too.

But then it depends on what sort of strain you are smoking and what your mood is. If you are in an introspective mood and want to become deeply engrossed in a storyline rather than just laugh at what you are watching, the OLD black and white Otto Preminger film "Anatomy of a Murder" is great. 

To date the courtroom scenes are considered to be among the very best ever filmed and the most accurate. The man playing the judge was a Michigan State Supreme Court Justice brought in to see that the scenes were technically accurate and he ended up playing the judge. 

I also like it because my Uncle Bill Cooley played the court recorder. (The guy in the court room without a single line taking shorthand left handed.) It was filmed on location in the U.P. and a fair number of locals were used and it adds a realism that many flicks lack. Jimmy Stewart was great, Arthur O'Connell was great, Lee Remick was great. George C. Scott was great, Eve Adren was very good and Ben Gazzara was very good.

It's a totally different viewing experience than modern movies but if in the right mood it will grip you and not let you go. 

"Zack and Miri Make a Porno" is pretty decent as is "Clerks 2."


----------



## ComeupKid (Nov 28, 2011)

not sure if these have been said......and not all are comedies but these are the movies i like to watch,....and im always stoned.....

i watched Tenacious D and the pick of destiny when i had been sober for a while and fuckin hated it.....now that im smoking again it is hilarious

apocalyto - shits just dope as fuck
halfbaked - needless to say
any of Haou Miyazaki's movies are sick as fuck
the omega man
how high
forgetting sarah marshall
the pest
piece by piece
itchi the killer
grama's boy is fucking awesome
city of god
old school
anchor man

i stay watching movies. i refuse to go to a movie theater sober, for obvious reasons. besides the good chance of anything in theaters sucking ass, smoking makes even the worst movie atleast more comfortably slept through hahaha i watch avatar after hot boxing our car with two beela blunts....that scene when they were walking through the glowing forest blew my mind, but i thought the story was pretty lame.....i just wanted the movie to be walking around that forest for 3 hours HAHA

brick top, im surprised you didnt mention your avatar and name sake, SNATCH.....thats a crackin movie sober or high


----------



## ML75 (Dec 6, 2011)

the big lebowski


----------



## GarvinStomp (Dec 9, 2011)

40 Year Old Virgin, Kids, Rock n' Roll High School, Detroit Rock City, Fantasia, Easy Rider, Baraka


----------



## Super Toker (Apr 3, 2013)

I like to watch Constantine.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 3, 2013)

I am Legend

The Book of Eli (especially the alternative ending where Denzel gets baked and forgets the whole thing - yes I smoke good stuff )

12 Monkeys

Sunshine

House of Flying Daggers (eye pleaser and not talking about the chick)


----------



## budbuddingding (Apr 13, 2013)

if you haven't seen it, get really baked and watch Pulp Fiction. that shit blew my mind! 

also orgazmo and baseketball.


----------



## GregS (May 7, 2013)

Yaaas. The dude abides.

The humor in "The Devil's Rejects" really comes thru.

All things Cohen Bros.


----------



## yoitsstoopkid (May 11, 2013)

Best movie to watch high? Gotta go with Pineapple Express, funnier every time I watch it! On more of a stoned feeling, Planet Earth is top notch man


----------



## Jimdamick (May 11, 2013)

Definitely Brazil


----------



## rastadr (May 15, 2013)

grandmas boy like everybody else lol , how high , cheech and chongs, half baked, 40 year old virgin , step brothers, pineapple express, the big lebowski , forgetting sarah marshall , friday, next friday, knocked up , hot rod shit i cant remember any more right now , shows i been watching, weeds obviously , the league, wilfred, arrested development , its always sunny in philadelphia, sons of anarchy, workaholics, childrens hospital, parks and recreation


----------



## CountryCowFreakJr (May 17, 2013)

Little Shop of Horrors ...the music sounds pretty damn good...especially from Audrey 2...lol...in fact...I may name one of our strains growing right now Audrey 2 ...lol


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Jun 29, 2013)

99 Francs was dope


----------



## direwolf71 (Jun 29, 2013)

Up In Smoke or Nice Dreams.


----------



## stoned creature (Jul 13, 2013)

not a movie but the wayans bros tv series is funny as fuck when your high. 
[video=youtube;AYGC8IDck-E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYGC8IDck-E[/video]


----------



## bud nugbong (Jul 13, 2013)

I bought the movie "fletch" the other day with chevy chase and that was pretty damn entertaining. really good story. before my time but I still liked it.


----------



## AlabamaRedneck (Jul 13, 2013)

Eraserhead
House of 1000 Corpses
Devil's Rejects

There's three.


----------



## BygonEra (Jul 15, 2013)

AlabamaRedneck said:


> Eraserhead
> House of 1000 Corpses
> Devil's Rejects
> 
> There's three.


Lol I can't even watch scary moveis when I'm high! Or movies that have a creepy vibe at all haha.



I just saw This is The End and found it sooooo ridiculously funny that I had to go see it again (stoned both times of course). 

Also, Pee Wee's Big Adventure is fucking hilarious and NEVER gets old to me. God that movie is soo good with a couple fat bowl packs lol.


But, I also LOVE watching movies that really make you think when I'm stoned too. Like Donnie Darko, Inception, Cloud Atlas, Big Fish, Vanilla Sky, etc.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 16, 2013)

Super troopers for me. I've watched that movie over and over always funny to me. I always crack up in the end when farva throws the fire extinguisher at the guy


----------



## Xub420 (Jul 16, 2013)

never even thought of watching this..(my kids did...obviously).but was watching the tv a few days ago and......that newer "scooby doo" movie was fucking hilarious along with our l.a. con dabs.....that shit was a trip also...plasma! 

Not my favorite....but damn....that shit was great


----------



## Xub420 (Jul 16, 2013)

actually cannbineer hit it on the head for me....the Sqatsi/phillip Glass trilogy is the shit. Throw in "Baraka" and we are set


----------



## coletemple (Jul 21, 2013)

Cant rule out Pineapple Express


----------



## cardozosula (Jul 21, 2013)

hmm i think one of the best movie to watch while stones is " Project X " 
awesome movie all the time and it's my opinion so i don't care what you guys are thinking


----------



## Y0da (Aug 8, 2013)

Mr.Bring.It.Mane said:


> watch eagle eye while ur high ...


Now thats a movie to make you super paranoid


----------



## HankDank (Aug 8, 2013)

one of my fav movies to watch while high is Kung Fu Hustle


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 14, 2013)

The Big Lebowski


----------



## Indicator (Aug 15, 2013)

Spanish film; "El Orpheum"... it is subtitled, however, it really didn't need them.


----------



## itinkitook2much (Aug 15, 2013)

chronichaze said:


> mr bean? Never cared for his type of humor movies. Funny but not hilarious. I find step brothers to be a funny movie when baked.


the bunkbeds were a terrible idea why did you let us do that


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 15, 2013)

I like watching anything funny Heartbreak Kid with Ben stiller is good. Maybe because I've been threw that. Not exactly but damn close hahahha


----------



## KLITE (Aug 16, 2013)

Napoleon dynamite!


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Aug 16, 2013)

Beavis and Butthead Do America

[video=youtube;fqtFUIQ7oWA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqtFUIQ7oWA[/video]


----------



## puck1969 (Aug 18, 2013)

Old school movies would have to be "them" about the ants and "caveman" with Ringo Starr. Do do, ka ka shit! Evil dead 2 will freak you out and make you laugh at the same time. Certainly Pulp Fiction and Big Lebowski. T.V. shows are Thunderbirds (really cracks me up when the real hand appears to do something) Dr. Who with Tom Baker and any earth, nature show.


----------



## TheSnake (Aug 19, 2013)

Has anyone watched pain and gain stoned? I thought the movie was sickly funny while sober, It's gotta be hysterical while stoned. Only problem is if I watch it while too high, I will probably over think everything and might not be able to look past that the shit actually happened and might get depressed? lol


----------



## sunni (Aug 19, 2013)

TheSnake said:


> Has anyone watched pain and gain stoned? I thought the movie was sickly funny while sober, It's gotta be hysterical while stoned. Only problem is if I watch it while too high, I will probably over think everything and might not be able to look past that the shit actually happened and might get depressed? lol


i thought it was hilarious and well done until the end than i got sad and depressed lol


----------



## past times (Aug 19, 2013)

hahahaha, just bought pain and gain. So far this is my favorite line. "you ever suck a pregnant women's tittie. Oh my god its so good, come on try this. We could be tittie brothers"


----------



## sunni (Aug 19, 2013)

its a good movie until the end when you realize it was real and what they did was not comical int he least in real life


----------



## past times (Aug 19, 2013)

agreed, pretty messed up hard to believe they were that dumb. But still an interesting story and portrayed pretty comically. 

Next up, Gatsby.


----------



## sunni (Aug 19, 2013)

past times said:


> agreed, pretty messed up hard to believe they were that dumb. But still an interesting story and portrayed pretty comically.
> 
> Next up, Gatsby.


its horrible dont waste your time i couldnt even stand 10 mins of it


----------



## past times (Aug 19, 2013)

What...Leo can't make a bad movie. And time is what I am trying to waste. Was at a going away lake party for buddy getting shipped to south korea the whole weekend...I am ready for dim lights, quiet, and movies. If not gatsby, then what should I watch? Anyone seen The Company we Keep?


----------



## sunni (Aug 19, 2013)

past times said:


> What...Leo can't make a bad movie


thats what i thought


----------



## brotes grandes (Aug 20, 2013)

Gotta be dave chappelle in half baked  funny shit.


----------



## Commander Strax (Sep 23, 2013)

182 posts and nobody said "Mac and Devin go to High School"

Best Weed Movie Ever


----------



## rizzlaking (Sep 27, 2013)

kung fu hustle


----------



## budbuddingding (Sep 28, 2013)

Cabin in the woods....dont research it just get really fucking high and watch it!


----------



## retrofuzz (Oct 27, 2013)

up in smoke,classic


----------



## CopsPop (Nov 19, 2013)

ok, read the first ten pages and didn't see this one, Porky's. I don't care what anybody says, it is hilarious every time.....


----------



## billhilly (Nov 22, 2013)

Zach and Miri make a porn - I want to touch Miri where she pee's!
trailer park boys - the movies are ok but like the series
national lampoons christmas vacation - every year about this time I get baked and watch it
friday the 13th, halloween - love a classic scary movie!


----------



## banks dank (Nov 23, 2013)

Scent of a women

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 5020T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mwillson35 (Dec 9, 2013)

Fast times at ridgemont high. Dazed and confused, back to the future. Pretty much any 80s movie


----------



## RAWise (Dec 16, 2013)

Blazing Saddles

Sent from my M886 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MasterTHunderfuCk (Jan 28, 2014)

Any Jackass movie for sure.


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 26, 2014)

The original Evil Dead it will grab you by the tittie and it wont let go or cabin in the wood (kinda the same thing lol) but as for comidies its hard to beat classic mtv chit

[video=youtube;G9JA_2IEU1M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9JA_2IEU1M[/video]


----------



## TechnicalToker (Feb 28, 2014)

The Drawn Together Movie
Used Cars (very young Curt Russell)
Early Tom and Jerry cartoon
Grandmas Boy
and if i wasnt in my current state I could remember more


----------



## vvmedd (Apr 21, 2014)

Any American pie movie


----------



## vvmedd (Apr 21, 2014)

For some reason I love watching movies animated movies for kids while baked like cloudy and the chance of meatballs or monsters inc. any thing made by Disney


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 22, 2014)

anything Judd Apatow


----------



## pipesdaddy (Apr 22, 2014)

I think Action movies are best for the time.


----------



## killemsoftly (Apr 22, 2014)

documentaries


----------



## Rayason (Apr 22, 2014)

Half baked, no doubt my favourite one while high.
Fear and loathing is Las Vegas is pretty trippy too.


----------



## DaGlassMan (Apr 24, 2014)

Super Troopers and How High. I could rewatch How High any day.


----------



## Blindnslow (Apr 24, 2014)

old black and white cartoons, the really old ones from the 20's and 30's..


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 29, 2014)

Kid cannabis i just seen this film the other day and i taught it was good would defo wat h again

Sent from my SM-G900F using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## 2d9s (Apr 29, 2014)

Aquariums...




(Press mute)


----------



## rory420420 (May 1, 2014)

raw or delerious


----------



## Angel Bud (Jun 22, 2014)

I love watching Half Baked when i'm high, also any Cheech and Chong movie, those are the funniest.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 22, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> raw or delerious


OH man those are the best. I hadn't seen those in ages. then read your post and just watched on youtube. Classic. 



Angel Bud said:


> I love watching Half Baked when i'm high, also any Cheech and Chong movie, those are the funniest.


I love Jim Brueher (saw his stand up last spring) but hated half baked.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 23, 2014)

my friend met him at bonaroo and got him to sign a dollar bill...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 24, 2014)

Back to the future 1-3 and home alone 1-2. They never get old


----------



## smoke doubt (Jun 24, 2014)

I can't believe no one has mentioned Laurel & Hardy.


----------



## EGrower (Jun 24, 2014)

not sure if anyone has mentioned yet but trailer park boys!
if you haven't seen tpb yet watch it they are all on netflix.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh my....there are so many!

The Dark Crystal

Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind

Army of Darkness

This is the End

The Neverending Story 

The Wizard of Oz

Singing in the Rain


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 24, 2014)

_(I have NO freaking clue if one or all of the above movies have already been mentioned, but if they already have - and you haven't seen them - now's the time to start some old-timey downloads!!!)_


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 8, 2014)

idk why but i found the only movie i could really enjoy when baked was dazed and confuzed the best show to watch baked is defiantly trailer park boys "


----------



## NullyBeBallin (Jul 8, 2014)

Listen to me and listen good. PINEAPPLE EXPRESS. its free on youtube look it up its hilarious


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jul 8, 2014)

i don't know if it's listed here already, but try a clockwork orange...


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 8, 2014)

Grandmas boy
Boondock saints

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 8, 2014)

The Ninja Scroll


----------



## J.Mike (Jul 14, 2014)

kinda went old school, Cheech & Chong, Carlin standups, def Heavy Metal.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 15, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Oh my....there are so many!
> 
> The Dark Crystal
> 
> ...


How did you get two dots over the a? Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 15, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> How did you get two dots over the a? Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind


I could tell you...but then I'd have to murder you and wear your skin like a mask...
 

Am I kidding? You don't know now, do you? Sleep tight!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 18, 2014)

cheech and chong up in smoke and friday


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 18, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> cheech and chong up in smoke and friday


BOTH Grrrrrrrrrrreat!


----------



## torontoke (Jul 19, 2014)

Im way too stoned to pick a favorite however i do agree with alot of you guys on most of these.
My top 10

Supertroopers
Friday
Half baked
Superbad
This is the end
Pineapple express
Grammas boy
Waiting
Zombieland
Chappelle show


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 20, 2014)

- Proves GOD is real to "atheist"
Don't miss 1:06 and 1:27 This was Apollo 20 I think. Watch it all I know it's long and at some part will seem irrational or skeptical but the parts around One Hour will prove they are right.
*START FROM BEGGINING AND DON'T STOP DON'T MISS THE END!!!!! 
THE ONLY REASON THIS IS STILL ON YOUTUBE IS BECAUSE WE ARE SOO FAR IN REVELATION THAT IT DOESN'T MATTER TO THEM ON THE LEVEL IT USE TO. *




THIS MOVIE


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 29, 2014)

lol this video is where im from in a nut shell


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 30, 2014)

i got the new trailer park boys movie downloaded, idk why i didn't save my weed for today what i smoked last night now i got to watch it sober which is ludicrous


----------



## cobyb (Jul 30, 2014)

MacGruber...


----------



## torontoke (Jul 30, 2014)

Dude dont do it....
Never watch the trailer park boys sober its just wrong.....
Wait til u got more weed break out the jal ap ono chips then watch it
Lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 30, 2014)

torontoke said:


> Dude dont do it....
> Never watch the trailer park boys sober its just wrong.....
> Wait til u got more weed break out the jal ap ono chips then watch it
> Lol


watchin it drunk


----------



## RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY (Jul 30, 2014)

Pineapple Express come on now


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 30, 2014)

torontoke said:


> Dude dont do it....
> Never watch the trailer park boys sober its just wrong.....
> Wait til u got more weed break out the jal ap ono chips then watch it
> Lol


i was like fuck watchin it sober, im getting drunk lolol


----------



## Don Geno (Jul 31, 2014)

Off the top how high!!


----------



## BustinScales510 (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 2, 2014)

BustinScales510 said:


>


that was fucking disturbing


----------



## bud nugbong (Aug 3, 2014)

Ive watched pineapple express too many times while stoned!!! its losing its funny. And your highness was sortof a bust, I cant watch the whole thing without falling asleep. Great idea for a movie, but it just didn't come together right. I like the funny stuff. Strange wilderness is a really good one. Harold and kumars are always good. And if you have kids Rango is a good one.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 3, 2014)

i watched that basket case 1 movie right after i smoked a joint and it was disturbing on so many fucking levels lol


----------



## WeedMiller (Aug 20, 2014)

The Labyrinth (1986)

I like the weasel type thing that rides the dog and guards the bridge so many lolz


----------



## BustinScales510 (Aug 21, 2014)

WeedMiller said:


> The Labyrinth (1986)
> 
> I like the weasel type thing that rides the dog and guards the bridge so many lolz


 I loved that movie as a kid, but uugh that swamp with those farty asshole things was so gross.


----------



## WeedMiller (Aug 21, 2014)

Just read through the whole thing and beyond me how you stoners missed the best worst movie of all time

Trolls 3! LMAO the entire movie. The bad acting alone will have you in hysterics. The whole movie is amazingly bad and has a cult following for that reason. Do yourself a favour and watch this tonight.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 21, 2014)

WeedMiller said:


> Just read through the whole thing and beyond me how you stoners missed the best worst movie of all time
> 
> Trolls 3! LMAO the entire movie. The bad acting alone will have you in hysterics. The whole movie is amazingly bad and has a cult following for that reason. Do yourself a favour and watch this tonight.


last old fashion bad acting horror movie i watched when fried disturbed me real bad lol


----------



## mrCRC420 (Aug 22, 2014)

Half Baked... Pineapple Express... Up In Smoke... Weed Documentaries... Kids Cartoons... Nature Documentaries... hahaha, oh man


----------



## BustinScales510 (Aug 23, 2014)

WeedMiller said:


> Just read through the whole thing and beyond me how you stoners missed the best worst movie of all time
> 
> Trolls 3! LMAO the entire movie. The bad acting alone will have you in hysterics. The whole movie is amazingly bad and has a cult following for that reason. Do yourself a favour and watch this tonight.


 Yeah it is funny but god awful. I assume you saw the documentary about it on Netflix..("best worst movie").


----------



## WeedMiller (Aug 23, 2014)

BustinScales510 said:


> Yeah it is funny but god awful. I assume you saw the documentary about it on Netflix..("best worst movie").


I've seen that documentary ya but watched the movie prior to that with my good friend and couldn't stop laughing at how awful it was. "their eating her and then they'll eat me Oh my GOOOOOOD!" 

Just even watch the youtube highlights for a preview if you don't know what I'm talking about


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 23, 2014)

bad ass is a great movie stoned the beginning a bit sad though but it picks up fast


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 28, 2014)

Alone in the Wilderness...


----------



## mudballs (Nov 28, 2014)

*'Meet the Feebles'*
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meet_the_Feebles

"Like Henson's Muppets, the Feebles are animal-figured puppets (plus some people in suits) who are members of a stage troupe. However, whereas Henson's Muppets characterize positivity, naïve folly, and innocence, the Feebles present negativity, vice, and other misanthropic characteristics"

that was one fukt up night but it is a fond memory.


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Mama Taraval (Jan 27, 2015)

The Fifth Element
Dude, Where's My Car
Both Harold and Kumar movies
Guardians of the Galaxy (soooo awesome and HIGHlarious)


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 27, 2015)

Meet the parents all of them is funny


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## 240sxing (Jan 29, 2015)

Not sure if posted and if you haven't seen , watch Lets be Cops!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 31, 2015)

Kid Cannabis is a real good movie actually. It surprises you.

Interstellar qualifies for this thread. The soundtrack alone. Plus it's all... mind blown type stuff. I'm gonna be doing some acid and watching that movie at some point for sure.


----------



## overgrowem (Jan 31, 2015)

TRIVIA: What early actor was a heroin addict and the poster child for the character that appeared in more American movies than any other????


----------



## Geronimo420 (Jan 31, 2015)

cheech and chong up in smoke


----------



## overgrowem (Feb 1, 2015)

Geronimo420 said:


> cheech and chong up in smoke


With the right strain Vanishing Point w/ Barry Newman is great...While sharing a spliff like the one in the pic the not so great Riverboat Gambler seemed to be a 5 Academy Award winner. Guess it's 1 movie for quantity, different movie for quality....


----------



## overgrowem (Feb 1, 2015)

Blindnslow said:


> old black and white cartoons, the really old ones from the 20's and 30's..


1940's Superman toons, pulls kids and stoners like a magnet, my secret weapon when they come over, glues em to the set. Pre code Betty Boop.


----------



## overgrowem (Feb 1, 2015)

Mwillson35 said:


> Fast times at ridgemont high. Dazed and confused, back to the future. Pretty much any 80s movie


Killer Tomatoes From Outer Space.


----------



## overgrowem (Feb 1, 2015)

KillerRedd said:


> im old so i gotta go old skool.....Blazin' Saddles.
> 
> ...they said you was hung?
> 
> ...


Old school pppssewww. The Outlaw; forget the movie Jane Russell is beyond. Zorro with Linda Darnell is good for the baked, Earliest Shirley Temple.


----------



## overgrowem (Feb 4, 2015)

overgrowem said:


> TRIVIA: What early actor was a heroin addict and the poster child for the character that appeared in more American movies than any other????


Guess that one was too tough? Figured someone would "BAT" it out of the park ( worth 1 like for right ans.). Try this easy one... What character has appeared in more movies than any other? Two likes for the right ans.


----------



## Cherokee Shorty (Feb 4, 2015)

U


overgrowem said:


> Guess that one was too tough? Figured someone would "BAT" it out of the park ( worth 1 like for right ans.). Try this easy one... What character has appeared in more movies than any other? Two likes for the right ans.


Ummmm... Robert Downy Jr, Sherlock Holmes...? Well, I'm not sure sure... I know Sherlock's the most portrayed literary character, and Robert Downy, Jr. used to be a heroin addict and played Sherlock Holmes... *shrug* I dunnoooo...


----------



## overgrowem (Feb 4, 2015)

Cherokee Shorty said:


> U
> 
> Ummmm... Robert Downy Jr, Sherlock Holmes...? Well, I'm not sure sure... I know Sherlock's the most portrayed literary character, and Robert Downy, Jr. used to be a heroin addict and played Sherlock Holmes... *shrug* I dunnoooo...


Good try....but no...think : 30's and he was extremly popular...


----------



## TwistItUp (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## TwistItUp (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## TwistItUp (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## TwistItUp (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## TwistItUp (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## TwistItUp (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## TwistItUp (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## TwistItUp (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## TwistItUp (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## TwistItUp (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## TwistItUp (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## TwistItUp (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## TwistItUp (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## TwistItUp (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## TwistItUp (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## TwistItUp (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## TwistItUp (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## TwistItUp (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## TwistItUp (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## TwistItUp (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## TwistItUp (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## TwistItUp (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## TwistItUp (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## TwistItUp (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 25, 2015)

TwistItUp said:


>


I like live here and this is true


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (May 20, 2015)

*up in smoke!*


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 20, 2015)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> *up in smoke!*


planning on doing acid and watching this the weekend lol


----------



## Hookabelly (May 20, 2015)

The new Mad Max…


----------



## P1ants (May 20, 2015)

I watched a movie called humboldt county the the other night that really surprised me.
It's about a daddy's boy doctor following in his fathers footsteps when he meets a girl. she then takes him to humboldt to show him the way of the land and stuff.

Blew my fucking mind tbh really good movie.... strongly suggest.


----------



## ttystikk (May 20, 2015)

Young Einstein, with Yahoo Serious. Ridiculous, which is why it's fun to watch stoned!


----------



## P1ants (May 20, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Young Einstein, with Yahoo Serious. Ridiculous, which is why it's fun to watch stoned!


----------



## Merlot (May 21, 2015)

I generally prefer to watch more intelligent stuff when stoned:

Documentaries
Dr Brian Cox's TV series (or anything space related)
Conspiracy stuff like Zeitgeist (it's lame when you ain't stoned)
TED talks

If watching films it has to be fairly new/funny. Dazed and Confused is a fav as is Clerks.


----------



## duch3ss (May 21, 2015)

Taken 3 was pretty epic high. Heaps of bad ass mofos, and ridiculous implausible fight scenarios - hilarious


----------



## mouse1818 (May 30, 2015)

P1ants said:


> I watched a movie called humboldt county the the other night that really surprised me.
> It's about a daddy's boy doctor following in his fathers footsteps when he meets a girl. she then takes him to humboldt to show him the way of the land and stuff.
> 
> Blew my fucking mind tbh really good movie.... strongly suggest.


I love humboldt county good movie.


----------



## meenigrow (Jul 11, 2015)

Where the buffalo roam

Bill Murray and Peter Boyle as Hunter Thomson and Dr Gonzo.........................
Early ,softer ,version of "Fear and loathing in Las Vegas" ,a different adventure altogether though ,also full of H.S.Thompson insights.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 11, 2015)

P1ants said:


> I watched a movie called humboldt county the the other night that really surprised me.
> It's about a daddy's boy doctor following in his fathers footsteps when he meets a girl. she then takes him to humboldt to show him the way of the land and stuff.
> 
> Blew my fucking mind tbh really good movie.... strongly suggest.


Awesome movie. One of the few movies that is done so well that it actually gets me a little choked up at the end.

Not a movie, just a short, but this was fantastic high 




Full Video


----------



## TBoneJack (Jul 12, 2015)

Eraserhead, hands down.

https://video.search.yahoo.com/video/play;_ylt=AwrBT9rHGaNViB4A_JBXNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTEyMmNoam01BGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDQjA0ODZfMQRzZWMDc2M-?p=ersaerhead&back=https://search.yahoo.com/search?p=ersaerhead&ei=UTF-8&fp=1&fr=&fr=yfp-t-302&turl=http://ts2.mm.bing.net/th?id=WN.KEiVW4VECTGvfZMJY7BLnQ&pid=15.1&rurl=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ifz-WbPqrsE&tit=Eraserhead+-+Teaser+Trailer&l=1:40&vid=cc1de5f86bd584da23a936151d8d3c02&sigr=11b87e6gn&sigb=11qfbe0nu&sigt=10rd7g737&sigi=11vic2cil


----------



## Da2ra (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## MidnightWolf (Jul 19, 2015)

I like "Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas" it's funny shit when you're wrecked. Hell it's funny shit when you're straight!


----------



## meenigrow (Jul 19, 2015)

MidnightWolf said:


> I like "Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas" it's funny shit when you're wrecked. Hell it's funny shit when you're straight!


Then you'll love "where the buffalo roam" ,for sure.....


----------



## MidnightWolf (Jul 19, 2015)

meenigrow said:


> Then you'll love "where the buffalo roam" ,for sure.....


Thanks I'll check it out.


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## New Age United (Nov 8, 2015)

The best movies to watch while high are cartoon movies Barnyard, ice age, kung fu panda etc.


----------



## MidnightWolf (Nov 8, 2015)

Try figuring out "Jacobs Ladder" when you're wrecked.


----------



## Liviss (Nov 9, 2015)

Totally agree with *New Age United*. Any cartoon is more fun when you're high

_sorry, can'tmake a quote_


----------



## ricky1lung (Nov 9, 2015)

Tucker and Dale vs Evil
Death to Smoochy


----------



## Extrome (Nov 9, 2015)

ZaraBeth420 said:


>


One fucked up movie either high or sober.


----------



## Gaiaismut (Nov 13, 2015)

relly funny shit


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 15, 2015)

MidnightWolf said:


> I like "Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas" it's funny shit when you're wrecked. Hell it's funny shit when you're straight!


That film sent my head chocker when I was sober haha good film


----------



## Umanuj (Nov 16, 2015)

*TopDogTHC*
haha. the same


----------



## Jermanahi (Nov 16, 2015)

Oh I like horror movies. Classic horrors.


----------



## MidnightWolf (Nov 17, 2015)

Jermanahi said:


> Oh I like horror movies. Classic horrors.


Yeah, Bela, Boris and Lon. The greats


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Nov 17, 2015)

MidnightWolf said:


> Yeah, Bela, Boris and Lon. The greats


Dracula. The Wolfman. Frankenstein. My dad watched them with me.


----------



## MidnightWolf (Nov 18, 2015)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> Dracula. The Wolfman. Frankenstein. My dad watched them with me.


Like the old black and whites. The lighting, camera angle, music etc. I don't go for the gore anymore. I like the psych.


----------



## rot_XXL (Nov 23, 2015)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> Dracula. The Wolfman. Frankenstein. My dad watched them with me.


cool! And I like to watch Hitchcock's movies!


----------



## MidnightWolf (Nov 25, 2015)

rot_XXL said:


> cool! And I like to watch Hitchcock's movies!


I still, to this day, get a creepy feeling in the shower. Especially when I'm washing my hair. lol


----------



## Califand (Dec 5, 2015)

The Big Lebowski


----------



## D'sNuts (Dec 29, 2015)

I have a 5 year old daughter, and Teen Titans and Blueberry Headband go well together!


----------



## Blazz (Jan 8, 2016)

Monty Python - The Quest for the Holy Grail

Super Troopers

Half Baked

Jacob's Ladder

Clerks


----------



## elastic-man (Feb 14, 2016)

Home alone!!! Best film when high haha


----------



## puck1969 (Feb 16, 2016)

New Age United said:


> The best movies to watch while high are cartoon movies Barnyard, ice age, kung fu panda etc.


Old cartoon movies like Heavy Meatal are GREAT stoned!


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 17, 2016)

waking life


----------



## Feisty1UR (Feb 17, 2016)

trailer park boys?


----------



## Lara vanhousen (Feb 18, 2016)

Twins with Arnold and danny


----------



## Lara vanhousen (Feb 18, 2016)

and its pat


----------



## Feisty1UR (Feb 18, 2016)

Lara vanhousen said:


> and its pat


shut the fuck up cory


----------



## CallinCarRamRod (Mar 18, 2016)

I !like to trim my plants and watch the Harold and Kumar series.


----------



## Biggchong (Mar 24, 2016)

Nacho Libre, Born in East LA, Borat


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 28, 2016)

Spun


----------



## The303Yeti (Apr 8, 2016)

I watched uncle buck last night. Still a great movie. Same with planes trains and automobiles.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Apr 14, 2016)

Equilibrium..


----------



## Blazz (Apr 21, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Spun


That was a rough movie.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 21, 2016)

Blazz said:


> That was a rough movie.



It was a very good movie, pretty spot on..rough yes...as I could relate to some parts


----------



## Kasuti (May 13, 2016)

Reefer madness!!


----------



## MidnightWolf (May 14, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Reefer madness!!


The original Reefer Madness


----------



## WolfieLee (Jun 4, 2016)

Koroku said:


> Watch this youtube video while stoned... I didn't find it tooo funny while sober, but when stoned, I'm pretty sure I almost died from lack of oxygen I was laughing so hard and couldn't stop to breathe in air haha! Serious do this I'm sure you will agree.
> 
> Basically, it's a segment from the disney movie alladin and some black guy (apparently anyway) has dubbed over it, to make it seem as if alladin and his monkey are crack whores. The video is called Alladin from compton. If you have ever seen alladin, you need to watch this while stoned, it's amazingly funny while stoned haha!
> 
> If you have never seen alladin, then you may not find it funny.



Aw, crap...Disney shut it down...


----------



## WolfieLee (Jun 4, 2016)

Mel O'Cheddar said:


> Blues Brothers, and (I'll admit it) any of the Star Trek movies. That shit is soooo easy to laugh at once I'm about 4 hits in.


Even the two New ones? THAT'S JUST BLASPHEMOUS!!! lol


----------



## WolfieLee (Jun 4, 2016)

puck1969 said:


> Old cartoon movies like Heavy Meatal are GREAT stoned!


And If you're under 30 and haven't watched Pink Floyd "The Wall"...........Do it do it NOW! Preferably with some headphones that can HANDLE an AMP or 2 and I mean Headephones, not earbuds!...

And it's not a Movie so to speak but Rush - Live in Reo is one SICK 3 Hour Concert!. After you youtube "Der Trommler" in HD (you can't tell me it don't look like someone Fast Forwarded some of the overhead shots...incredible!)


----------



## WolfieLee (Jun 4, 2016)

One more....the scene where he spills the truth about (well I won't put the whole spoiler in...)...anyway I thought I was gonna PAS THE F**** OUT....


----------



## Da2ra (Jun 4, 2016)

Hardcore Henry


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 5, 2016)

WolfieLee said:


> And If you're under 30 and haven't watched Pink Floyd "The Wall"...........Do it do it NOW! Preferably with some headphones that can HANDLE an AMP or 2 and I mean Headephones, not earbuds!...
> 
> And it's not a Movie so to speak but Rush - Live in Reo is one SICK 3 Hour Concert!. After you youtube "Der Trommler" in HD (you can't tell me it don't look like someone Fast Forwarded some of the overhead shots...incredible!)


Love Rush, that cross armed shit is amazing!


----------



## Buzzard Beek (Jun 5, 2016)

Something about Mary ,but recently I watched scouts guide to the zombie apocalypse and I laughed so hard I couldn't breath actually had to pause it and take a break.


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 28, 2016)

Freddy got fingered... Because my humour is a bit fucked in the face.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 9, 2017)

Best movie while being high.....hmmm..gonna have to say : Heavy Metal


----------



## Growdict (Mar 9, 2017)

Deadpool


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 9, 2017)

If you into anime: Ghost in the shell (original) and Akira, Blood, Vampire Hunter D, Ninja Scrolls


----------



## Nugachino (Mar 9, 2017)

@BudmanTX . You're my new friend. I say yes to all of those flics.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 9, 2017)

@Nugachino y hello friend..lol

yeah i love those movies while i'm high, wierd thing i still have them on vhs, some of the newer versions on DVD. Throw in a good sound system that vibrates the floor...and you have a hell of a night


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## anarchist59 (Jul 30, 2017)

MUSE. Life from Rome 2013
I love it


----------



## Sortastupid (Jul 31, 2017)

The brother's Grimsby
Way too funny


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Aug 10, 2017)

Buzzard Beek said:


> Something about Mary ,but recently I watched scouts guide to the zombie apocalypse and I laughed so hard I couldn't breath actually had to pause it and take a break.


 Apoc. is good.
King Of The Zombies...Mantan Moreland.


----------



## SouthCross (Aug 10, 2017)

One movie you Shouldn't watch while high is Wonder Woman. I was drinking the eye dropper of tincture during the whole thing. Forget the dropper. Turned that bit¢h up. 

It still sucked.


----------



## WolfieLee (Aug 11, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> One movie you Shouldn't watch while high is Wonder Woman. I was drinking the eye dropper of tincture during the whole thing. Forget the dropper. Turned that bit¢h up.
> 
> It still sucked.


..yup, you know it's bad when it takes you three tries to watch it to the end...I should have stopped after the first attemp...


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Aug 19, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> One movie you Shouldn't watch while high is Wonder Woman. I was drinking the eye dropper of tincture during the whole thing. Forget the dropper. Turned that bit¢h up.
> 
> It still sucked.


Original Wonder Woman movie 1973(?) Silly Sativa fair with a hot babe.


----------



## SouthCross (Aug 19, 2017)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> Original Wonder Woman movie 1973(?) Silly Sativa fair with a hot babe.



Oh No. That's a classic. The current computer made monstrosity.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Aug 20, 2017)

I thought A Nights Tale went well with Sativa.


----------



## ANC (Aug 20, 2017)

Cheech and Chong, Up in smoke.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2017)

ANC said:


> Cheech and Chong, Up in smoke.


Never heard of it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2017)

Meet The Feebles


----------



## InTheValley (Aug 20, 2017)

Watch me turn this into a peach


----------



## ANC (Aug 26, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Never heard of it.


I have seen it so many times I know it word for word almost.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 29, 2017)

up in smoke
nice dreams
the princess bride
hellboy
guardians of the galaxy
deadpool
heavy metal
blade runner
brazil
M.P. & the holy grail
the meaning of life
indiana jones #1
pineapple express..........
i could go on, but i think i'm gonna pack a bowl and watch a movie....which one? i'll figure that out when i get high


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 29, 2017)

ANC said:


> I have seen it so many times I know it word for word almost.


that goddamn finklestein shit kid...son of a bitch!


----------



## DaNuggz (Oct 9, 2017)

Jack Black - Year One

I started laughing just typing this in


----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 30, 2017)

I once saw a movie called *Mirror Mask... 
*
I was sober and it was still one of the trippiest things I have ever seen.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 2, 2017)

Pink Floyd "The Wall" if you happen to have mushrooms or others substances around. Seems like every time I watch it I seem to get a different take on something in it, that I had not noticed before. That was quite awhile ago. Have seen it 30+ times while tripping balls.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 2, 2017)

how about one NOT to watch while high...or possibly ever.
Eraserhead.
this is a fucking weird piece of film.
not scary, just disturbing. its been 15 years since i last saw it, and still see scenes in my head sometimes.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 9, 2017)

Woodstock music festival. It's like a documentary/concert last like 3.5 hours. Nothing can compare.


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Dec 21, 2017)

Life and sling blade are funny str8 or baked to me


----------



## heckler73 (Dec 22, 2017)

Svankmajer's *ALICE*
*



*


----------



## Ahalani Cha (Dec 23, 2017)

Top Secret


----------



## WolfieLee (May 2, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how about one NOT to watch while high...or possibly ever.


Iceman ....DAF....


----------



## Blue back (Nov 4, 2018)

Another vote for Cheech and Chong Up in Smoke. My favorite movie of all times. "Hey man don't take those I almost gave you the wrong shit." lol


----------



## persian.toker (Nov 16, 2018)

Any Leslie Nielsen movie really. I specially liked airplane


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## mackdx (Nov 21, 2018)

Apocalypse Now.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 21, 2018)

Fifth Element....."We need some heat over here, man, gimme some heat!"....so i can light this spliff...


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Nov 21, 2018)

Rocky Horror Picture Show.


----------



## Master_Tabi (Nov 21, 2018)

Kingdom of Heaven, The Last of the Mohicans, Fifth Element


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 26, 2018)

Full Metal Jacket, saw that over the weekend again, killer when stoned....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 26, 2018)

Buckaroo Banzai across the 8th dimension.....for the 50th....ish time...


----------



## Master_Tabi (Nov 26, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> Full Metal Jacket, saw that over the weekend again, killer when stoned....


At one point in my life i had this on repeat lol


----------



## Native man (Mar 1, 2019)

*I think up in smoke, but then again with some good weed and chips there all good.*


----------



## TintEastwood (Mar 1, 2019)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> Rocky Horror Picture Show.


On shrooms! Lol

Possibly already mentioned.....
Napoleon Dynamite!


----------



## Blue back (Mar 1, 2019)

"You ever watch a movie.. . On Weed?" Forget the name of that movie.lol


----------



## Skidmarx (Mar 27, 2019)

watch: Hot Rod 

avoid. Everyting by Darren Aronofsky


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 4, 2019)

*Pulp Fiction *all the way...


----------



## WolfieLee (Apr 4, 2019)

Another Quentin Terrentino flick... My favorite comedy scene, I think, ever... seriously with the build up of events culminating in this scene... I am not even exaggerating when I say I was ACTUALLY Rolling on the floor, almost passed out for lack of oxygen from laughing so hard. Tim Roth is a comic genious...


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Apr 5, 2019)

Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas, any Tarantino movie...

Jacob


----------



## pulpoinspace (Apr 5, 2019)

Blue back said:


> "You ever watch a movie.. . On Weed?" Forget the name of that movie.lol


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jun 8, 2019)

New episodes of Black Mirror just came out.

Jacob


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 11, 2019)

Blue back said:


> "You ever watch a movie.. . On Weed?" Forget the name of that movie.lol


Half Baked I think, good one too.


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 11, 2019)

Feast trilogy pretty good if ur into horror/comedy


----------



## grapenut2457 (Jun 28, 2019)

There’s a Brian Regan stand up concert on YouTube guaranteed to kill you even sober.


----------



## pthobson (Jun 28, 2019)

Yeah fear and loathing in Las Vegas for sure. I like watching the AMC series into the badlands after I’ve smoked as well


----------



## Blue back (Jun 28, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Yeah fear and loathing in Las Vegas for sure. I like watching the AMC series into the badlands after I’ve smoked as well


"There's bats everywhere" "This is bat country"


----------



## chadfly111 (Jun 28, 2019)

i dont know if its been mentioned,but almost heroes cracks me up


----------



## Mellow old School (Jul 14, 2019)

And lets not forget "*Life Of Brian"






*


----------



## Jackshit (Jul 19, 2019)

1989 last time I did shrooms. Beetlejuice. Could not have picked a better one.


----------



## speedingtickets (Sep 6, 2020)

I have seen every movie and I have been extremely high for 38 years straight. I am just scratching the surface here... When you are STONED this is the list! The Toxic Avenger, Half Baked, Scary Movie 1 and 2, The Shining, The Raid: Redemption, Childs Play, Witchboard, Evil Dead 2, Krampus (I watch every Christmas Eve), Heavy Metal, Matrix, 2012, Room 1408, Cheech & Chong's Up in Smoke and Next Movie, Grandmas Boy, Pee Wees Big Adventure, Sleepaway Camp, In the Mouth of Madness, Return of the Living Dead, Reanimator...


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Sep 6, 2020)

speedingtickets said:


> The Toxic Avenger,


Haha i just recently downloaded some of the toxic avenger movies and going to watch them when the time is right. I was really young when i saw them the last time, maybe like 7 or 8 and there were all sorts of toys around it, and some cartoon also i think


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Sep 6, 2020)

This is THE movie to watch:






Ps. If you have a weak psyche, you should not smoke weed, let alone watch this movie and smoke weed.


----------



## Medskunk (Sep 6, 2020)

Too many but obviously, The life of Brian. John Cleese and the lot. Giggles just thinkin bout it sober


----------



## SFnone (Sep 6, 2020)

speedingtickets said:


> I have seen every movie and I have been extremely high for 38 years straight. I am just scratching the surface here... When you are STONED this is the list! The Toxic Avenger, Half Baked, Scary Movie 1 and 2, The Shining, The Raid: Redemption, Childs Play, Witchboard, Evil Dead 2, Krampus (I watch every Christmas Eve), Heavy Metal, Matrix, 2012, Room 1408, Cheech & Chong's Up in Smoke and Next Movie, Grandmas Boy, Pee Wees Big Adventure, Sleepaway Camp, In the Mouth of Madness, Return of the Living Dead, Reanimator...


sleepaway camp 2 and 3 are good, sleepaway camp 1 is horrible... and not in a good way... it's just really, really bad.


----------



## Lockedin (Sep 8, 2020)

Blazing Saddles


----------



## Blue back (Sep 9, 2020)

A movie I can always watch is The Other Guys. Gator!!


----------



## speedingtickets (Sep 10, 2020)

CannaOnerStar said:


> Haha i just recently downloaded some of the toxic avenger movies and going to watch them when the time is right. I was really young when i saw them the last time, maybe like 7 or 8 and there were all sorts of toys around it, and some cartoon also i think


Toxic Avenger 4 crossed too many lines and could possibly be the most politically incorrect movie ever made. Awesome!


----------



## speedingtickets (Sep 10, 2020)

SFnone said:


> sleepaway camp 2 and 3 are good, sleepaway camp 1 is horrible... and not in a good way... it's just really, really bad.


I liked 1 but I feel like they ran out of time and $ and just stuck her head on some dudes body, THE END! I loved 2 and 3, Bruces sister Pamela Springsteen was awesome!


----------



## RBGene (Sep 11, 2020)

Just watched John Carpenter's " THEY LIVE " with Roddy Piper. Some excellent lines and material, relevant to what's trying to infect societies today. Wear your Sunglasses. lol.


----------



## Growoolit (Sep 11, 2020)

Beerfest, Bad Boy Bubby, F&L in Las Vegas, GG Allin Eats his Own, FAQ about Time Travel


----------



## Aussieaceae (Sep 12, 2020)

A Fish Called Wanda, Gettin Square, Dumb and Dumber, The Matrix.


----------



## Halman9000 (Oct 15, 2020)

Reversed Movie Goonies






Halman9000


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Oct 16, 2020)

UHF with weird al. Yankovich
Surf ninjas with Rob schneider
The weatherman with Nicolas Cage


----------



## Dreminen169 (Oct 16, 2020)

Jay and silent bob strike back
Mall rats
Clerks I & II
Jay and silent bob strike back 
Jay and silent bob reboot


----------



## Boru420 (Nov 12, 2020)

why do people watch stoner movies when theyre wiped. theyre all crap in my opinion sorry. go back and watch cheech and chong again. its terrible. a good mind bender works a treat. ive seen inception 5 times and still couldnt tell you whats going on. and i suppose you all knew there was a tunnel behind that poster in shawshank redemption. lol


----------



## Growoolit (Nov 13, 2020)

"still couldnt tell you whats going on" Is that because you're stoned?

You should watch Primer, and "FAQ about time travel".

I'm sorry but I can't hold a lot of respect for anyone who call Cheech & Chong "terrible". Maybe it only appeals to certain people, but you're being a twat by making that blanket statement.


----------



## SBBCal (Nov 13, 2020)

Old “stupid” humor ones that have popped up lately— Strange Wilderness — Sasquatch Gang.. oldies but still make me laugh.


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 13, 2020)

Tag (2018) - IMDb


Tag: Directed by Jeff Tomsic. With Ed Helms, Lil Rel Howery, Jon Hamm, Annabelle Wallis. A small group of former classmates organize an elaborate, annual game of tag that requires some to travel all over the country.




www.imdb.com


----------



## Geordie_John (Nov 13, 2020)

Got to be Superbad for me!!


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 13, 2020)

If you are baked I say go for a marathon.


----------



## SBBCal (Nov 13, 2020)

Uncle B top 5 for sure! Here’s a nickel, go downtown and have a rat gnaw that thing off your face!


----------



## Growoolit (Nov 13, 2020)

Today's selections (from my vault).
Airheads (with early Brandan Fraser and Steve Buscemi, Adam Sandler, Judd Nelson, Joe Mantego, Lemmy Kilmister, Rob Zombie).
Homegrown ((Billy Bob Thornton, Hank Azaria and Ryan Phillippe, John Lithgow and the unenviable Jon Blow Jobi from that band).
Fat Pizza (Australian cast, mostly Paul Fenech and some random Lebanese comedians)


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Nov 13, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> If you are baked I say go for a marathon.
> View attachment 4741573View attachment 4741577View attachment 4741578View attachment 4741579


Easy money is the best!!!


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Nov 13, 2020)

I'm so watching easy money tonight. I can't stop grinning since I've seen your post.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 13, 2020)

Kung Fu Hustle


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 13, 2020)

thecosmicgoat said:


> I'm so watching easy money tonight. I can't stop grinning since I've seen your post.


Always good to browse, I am half browser, on my father's side.


----------



## Growoolit (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## crisnpropa (Nov 13, 2020)

Deuce Bigelow Male Gigalow


----------



## megamouthuk (Nov 20, 2020)

Social Dilemma


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## the native (Nov 21, 2020)

venom
-"Eyes, lungs, pancreas. So many snacks so little time".


----------



## Leeski (Nov 21, 2020)

Hackers is cool when your baked I’m old school love sound track (prodigy)


----------



## SBBCal (Nov 21, 2020)

Has anyone seen “Last and First Man” ? If so, how did you get it in the us?


----------



## Growoolit (Nov 21, 2020)

Rollins, in He Never Died.
Sequel is being made...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 22, 2020)

Benny Hill


----------



## OkSureWhyNot (Nov 22, 2020)

Half baked ftw


----------



## Znglhs (Nov 27, 2020)

This ones are old timers but man seeing them high is one hell of a ride hahaha


----------



## cirnos k (Nov 27, 2020)

I like to find "diamonds in the green", movies that weren't supposed to be comedies, but with dialogue/plot/scenes so silly they are hilarious (well at least to me, ymmv). Here's a couple:

Meteor - 1979

Nate & Hayes - 1983


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 27, 2020)

No matter how high you are remember, free porn is never free


----------



## goingreen2020 (Nov 28, 2020)

Znglhs said:


> This ones are old timers but man seeing them high is one hell of a ride hahaha


Love Leslie Nielsen, so funny.

I bet Scary Movie 3 would be even funnier high. 

Heres a link to the movie using a free stream. Im using firefox with adblocker, it seems to be working ok.

https://ww.go123movies.io/movie/scary-movie-3/


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 28, 2020)

I don't know if anyone said it, it's so stupid, but I love Tucker and Dale VS evil.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 28, 2020)

Hot Tub Time Machine's a good one.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Nov 28, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Hot Tub Time Machine's a good one.


Didn’t they also make a sequel to that?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 28, 2020)

Dreminen169 said:


> Didn’t they also make a sequel to that?


Ya, but it was nothing like the first one.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 28, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Hot Tub Time Machine's a good one.


I loved that movie, where the hell do I find something with Chernobyly, it's not even legal here?


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Jonnybgood35 (Nov 30, 2020)

Star Wars, any Star Wars.

Logan’s Run.

Dr Strangelove.

Blazing Saddles.


----------



## goingreen2020 (Nov 30, 2020)

Hot Shots Part Deux


----------



## Boru420 (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## JollyBell (Dec 1, 2020)

I think a New Year movie is best for now. It will be very atmospheric


----------



## SBBCal (Dec 1, 2020)

JollyBell said:


> I think a New Year movie is best for now. It will be very atmospheric


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 1, 2020)

A Clockwork Orange, Silence of The Lambs, all of the Saws...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 1, 2020)

Sleepy Hollow, Things to do in Denver while you're dead...


----------



## Growoolit (Dec 2, 2020)

Weekend at Bernies


----------



## denoran (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## FastFreddi (Dec 4, 2020)

Movies...nah.
The comments that can occur on RIU?
PRICELESS!!
FF


----------



## SFnone (Dec 22, 2020)

Can't forget everyone's favorite xmas classic


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 22, 2020)

I would start with thisand if that dose not work as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## Growoolit (Dec 22, 2020)

Bad Santa


----------



## Southside112 (Jan 2, 2021)

Belly w DMX


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 2, 2021)

Where Eagles Dare (1968) - IMDb


Where Eagles Dare: Directed by Brian G. Hutton. With Richard Burton, Clint Eastwood, Mary Ure, Patrick Wymark. Allied agents stage a daring raid on a castle where the Nazis are holding American brigadier general George Carnaby prisoner, but that's not all that's really going on.




www.imdb.com


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 2, 2021)

Dragonball, Dragonball Z, Dragonball Super


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 2, 2021)

Or old school kung fu movies


----------



## SFnone (Jan 6, 2021)

One of the many, many films with bak/pai mei, aka white eyebrows: the story was a little lost in translation i think on this one, but it's a good chapter in the white eyebrows saga. 

A history lesson for those who don't know White Eyebrows: Back in the day, the original southern Shaolin Temple, (Xiolin if you want to be authentic [x is pronounce sh in chinese]), anyway, the southern Shaolin temple worked for the government to help out in fighting Xilu warriors. After the monks were able to defeat the entire army with relative ease, the government became concerned they were too powerful, and decided to kill them all. They burned down the temple and hunted down the survivors until only 5 elders remained. 1 of those 5 was White Eyebrows. Some say he was going to be sent in as a spy to help the 5 avenge their fallen brothers, by way of internal sabotage. Some say he was bought off by the government and turned on his fellow monks. Some say he just realized fighting the government was useless and would only result in death, and so deserted the other monks... whatever the reason, he has become arguably the most infamous villain in chinese folklore, and is featured in over half of the old kung fu movies as the star bad-guy. He is almost invincible and more or less unkillable. Some say he never really existed, while others say the fact that there are both white lotus and bak mei styles of kung fu, shows that it is entirely possible he was in fact real.


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 6, 2021)

Robin Hood (1973) - IMDb


Robin Hood: Directed by Wolfgang Reitherman, David Hand. With Roger Miller, Peter Ustinov, Terry-Thomas, Brian Bedford. The story of the legendary British outlaw is portrayed with the characters as humanoid animals.




www.imdb.com


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 7, 2021)

Rango


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 7, 2021)

SFnone said:


> One of the many, many films with bak/pai mei, aka white eyebrows: the story was a little lost in translation i think on this one, but it's a good chapter in the white eyebrows saga.
> 
> A history lesson for those who don't know White Eyebrows: Back in the day, the original southern Shaolin Temple, (Xiolin if you want to be authentic [x is pronounce sh in chinese]), anyway, the southern Shaolin temple worked for the government to help out in fighting Xilu warriors. After the monks were able to defeat the entire army with relative ease, the government became concerned they were too powerful, and decided to kill them all. They burned down the temple and hunted down the survivors until only 5 elders remained. 1 of those 5 was White Eyebrows. Some say he was going to be sent in as a spy to help the 5 avenge their fallen brothers, by way of internal sabotage. Some say he was bought off by the government and turned on his fellow monks. Some say he just realized fighting the government was useless and would only result in death, and so deserted the other monks... whatever the reason, he has become arguably the most infamous villain in chinese folklore, and is featured in over half of the old kung fu movies as the star bad-guy. He is almost invincible and more or less unkillable. Some say he never really existed, while others say the fact that there are both white lotus and bak mei styles of kung fu, shows that it is entirely possible he was in fact real.


Executioners of Death is one of my all time favorites!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 7, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Or old school kung fu movies


YouTube and Amazon Prime are a kung fu movie lovers paradise


----------



## EhCndGrower (Jan 13, 2021)

I wish I knew the breeder of some Cinderella 99 my cousin brought home from a friends place. It was relaxing, trippy and just made colours/sounds so much better. Still my best experience was being on that watch *Avengers: Infinity War 3D* at home on my projector setup with my cousin and her husband. A few times I’m pretty sure I came close to tripping out because the colours and 3D intensity was that strong. I was closer to my 106” screen then usual, which also probably contributed to my overall experience. Then we followed that up with Fantasia 2000, and well FLYING WHALES is all I should say


----------



## Retired engineer (Jun 10, 2021)

Wizard of Oz in 3d


----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 10, 2021)

Furry freak Bros


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jun 11, 2021)

Monty Pythons Holy Grail, ni


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 11, 2021)

Alien


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 12, 2021)

Ok just had to


----------



## EhCndGrower (Jun 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok just had toView attachment 4921640


You gotta be watching *Netflix Love, Death & Robots* as well right? If not I HIGHly suggest doing so and I will admit a few duds in the first season but the visuals sis the real seller here


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jun 12, 2021)

The original Terminator and Escape from New York, Also the original Dune { but ya gotta keep the blabbermouths out of the room for this one}!


----------



## SmokeyExcursion (Jun 14, 2021)

Call it cliche, but I like the evil evilbong series and other low budget films like it. My favorite thing of all is getting ripped, riding a four wheeler out where people rarely go, and watching nature.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 14, 2021)

i LOVE escape from New York....i can almost follow along with the dialogue letter perfect. 
most of escape from la too....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 14, 2021)

SmokeyExcursion said:


> Call it cliche, but I like the evil evilbong series and other low budget films like it. My favorite thing of all is getting ripped, riding a four wheeler out where people rarely go, and watching nature.


nature is entertaining for a while, but not nearly enough explosions or jiggling boobs for me


----------



## SmokeyExcursion (Jun 14, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> nature is entertaining for a while, but not nearly enough explosions or jiggling boobs for me


That's what mud cricket's and tannerite are good for.


----------



## Roy O'Bannon (Jun 14, 2021)

going to watch Young Frankenstein with an old norcal friend.


----------



## EhCndGrower (Jun 14, 2021)

I have seen *Bee Movie *several times from babysitting family, working at the theatre when it was there and watching on my own. Yesterday I was hurting from a sunburn and burning muscles from 3hrs of play in the pool with my nieces. So I drugged myself up on some Bruce Banger, which helped the pain, but my gawd did it make this movie funny as shit high.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 14, 2021)

Roy O'Bannon said:


> going to watch Young Frankenstein with an old norcal friend.


nice....Blucha!


----------



## Space_monkey (Jun 28, 2021)

Enjoyed watching the new bill and Ted blazed the other night


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 30, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i LOVE escape from New York....i can almost follow along with the dialogue letter perfect.
> most of escape from la too....


We can call you "Snake", just get the eye patch.......classic flick.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 30, 2021)

Prometheus. Hard to beat Ridley Scott for some thrills.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 2, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> We can call you "Snake", just get the eye patch.......classic flick.



Call me Mr. Plissken.
the first figure carving piece i ever got paid for, the guy was drunk as fuck, paid in advance, and never came back to pick it up...if you're out there, drop me a line and you can still have it....would fit you a lot better than me


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 2, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4935046
> Call me Mr. Plissken.
> the first figure carving piece i ever got paid for, the guy was drunk as fuck, paid in advance, and never came back to pick it up...if you're out there, drop me a line and you can still have it....would fit you a lot better than me


The spitting image of "Snake" !


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 2, 2021)

" The Day the Earth Stood Still".......( original/black&white)......"Klaatu barada nikto" man !


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 3, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> The spitting image of "Snake" !


if snake was getting close to 60


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 3, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if snake was getting close to 60


How bout Snakes uncle ?


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 3, 2021)

" Tinker,Tailor,Sodier,Spy" .


----------



## Autodoctor (Jul 3, 2021)

If your my age it would be cheech and chongs movies


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 4, 2021)

Autodoctor said:


> If your my age it would be cheech and chongs movies


The "Muff Divers".....grew up with them.....I"m 69 and act like a 15 yr older.......whenever fogging out in car, we called it a "Cheech&Chong".......speaking of " Up in Smoke"...it's that time.


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 6, 2021)

While my insomnia kicks my ass  

*Waking Life *- By Richard Linklater


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 8, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> While my insomnia kicks my ass
> 
> *Waking Life *- By Richard Linklater


I've finally was prescribed 9 pills ( every night)to take to get some sleep. Went 3 weeks on about 6hrs of sleep. A real nightmare, nightime would roll around and I'd start getting very nervous, worrying about trying to sleep....yadayada, sorry, I'm smoked.


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 8, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> I've finally was prescribed 9 pills ( every night)to take to get some sleep. Went 3 weeks on about 6hrs of sleep. A real nightmare, nightime would roll around and I'd start getting very nervous, worrying about trying to sleep....yadayada, sorry, I'm smoked.


Ah that sounds horrible I can only imagine. I never take pills I have seen that shit kill people but they got addicted to them. I hardly even see the Doctor so I probably have all types of Cal Mag deficiencies.

I smoke till I pass out and if it starts to be not strong enough I sift my beans and try to find a new pairing for a cross that will be.

See but now I have you guys though and most of ya'll are real cool so it's been more enjoyable as of late 

Have you seen the movie I mentioned?


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 8, 2021)

" The Gunman" , a Sean Penn , kick-ass movie.....great casting, a great ride.


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 8, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> " The Gunman" , a Sean Penn , kick-ass movie.....great casting, a great ride.


Alright alright. I'll watch it. I take it you haven't seen the movie I mentioned?


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 8, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Ah that sounds horrible I can only imagine. I never take pills I have seen that shit kill people but they got addicted to them. I hardly even see the Doctor so I probably have all types of Cal Mag deficiencies.
> 
> I smoke till I pass out and if it starts to be not strong enough I sift my beans and try to find a new pairing for a cross that will be.
> 
> ...


Haven't seen the movie, I'll read up on it..........got off pills, kicked one at a time ( The sleep was fantastic) now for sleep I drink 3-4 beers, quickly, and bong my self until I can't hold my head up.....works well.


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 8, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Haven't seen the movie, I'll read up on it..........got off pills, kicked one at a time ( The sleep was fantastic) now for sleep I drink 3-4 beers, quickly, and bong my self until I can't hold my head up.....works well.


Ah! I haven't enjoyed a cold one for some time. Good for you though that shit is hard to do.
I can't find that movie on my website I use. Do you know where I can find it or do I have to buy it?

You should check it out. It's called 'Waking Life' One of my favorites. If you're stoned it's even better!

If you do watch it I will be curious as to how you like it. So keep me posted


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 8, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Ah that sounds horrible I can only imagine. I never take pills I have seen that shit kill people but they got addicted to them. I hardly even see the Doctor so I probably have all types of Cal Mag deficiencies.
> 
> I smoke till I pass out and if it starts to be not strong enough I sift my beans and try to find a new pairing for a cross that will be.
> 
> ...


" Walking Life" looks good, original, maybe more nonfiction than fictitious sounding intro...a real alternate perception/experience. I think I can relate to this trip..........something "going on out there". Still smoked up.....yakyakyak.


----------



## Peace_N_Love (Jul 20, 2021)

GRANDMA'S BOY!!


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 27, 2021)

Speaking of peace and love, the "John Wick" movies are very entertaining to me.


----------



## Humble_Budlings (Jul 27, 2021)

If there is a good film to watch on mushrooms/acid:

Uncle Boonmee Who Can Recall His Past Lives Trailer


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 28, 2021)

How about a nice ride watching " Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas".......i'm too old to pull that kind of shit off anymore, however, when I was younger............


----------



## nuskool89 (Jul 31, 2021)

2001 A Space Odyssey

+ one sheet of LS Fun


----------



## Tvanmunhen (Jul 31, 2021)

The Big Lebowski!


----------



## Antidote Man (Feb 22, 2022)

We used to watch Ninja Scroll, Dazed & Confused, Conan the Barbarian, Scarface, Altered States, Star Wars, Indiana Jones..

I watched Edward Scissor Hands last night. Haven't seen it in a long time. Man is that a seamless, haunting, deep, amazing film. My tastes range and have changed, particularly because of the field I'm in, but those movies were always on repeat when we were baked..


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 22, 2022)

For some reason I like to watch Man of Steel


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 25, 2022)

Kung Fu Hustle


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 25, 2022)

Humble_Budlings said:


> If there is a good film to watch on mushrooms/acid:
> 
> Uncle Boonmee Who Can Recall His Past Lives Trailer


Never was compelled when doing acid. Only once , eating mushrooms like popcorn did I park my carcass in front of the tube , phenomenal evening ! Watched a 3 DVD
" Doors " boxed set ( early 80's).


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Feb 25, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Never was compelled when doing acid. Only once , eating mushrooms like popcorn did I park my carcass in front of the tube , phenomenal evening ! Watched a 3 DVD
> " Doors " boxed set ( early 80's).


Lol Jim died in '71, and DVDs weren't around until late '90's. 
Good story though.


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 26, 2022)

thecosmicgoat said:


> Lol Jim died in '71, and DVDs weren't around until late '90's.
> Good story though.


I'm sorry.....they were the VHS type. Yea, he died in 71, not relevant. You are rude, no class. You are an unhappy camper ( makes people mean-spirited). Good luck with that.


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 3, 2022)

A f'ing great flick..... " Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy"..., most impressive cast of great actors !


----------



## xtsho (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 8, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


I love that movie


----------



## xtsho (Mar 8, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I love that movie


I'm going to have to watch it again when the lady isn't around. She won't let me watch the good stuff that freaks her out.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 8, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I'm going to have to watch it again when the lady isn't around. She won't let me watch the good stuff that freaks her out.


I think the first three are good, haven't seen any of the newer ones yet


----------



## Joker90 (Mar 12, 2022)

Monty python


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 12, 2022)

History of the World, part 1


----------



## EhCndGrower (Mar 18, 2022)

*Invincible *was an amazing series to watch high, especially the final 3 episodes. I would also recommend for *The Witcher, The Boys/Diabolical *we’re also great. As for another movie recommend I gotta throw it out there *Upgrade. *Great movie and still need to see his version of The Invisible Man. Just I’ve been without a working receiver for my movies since end of August and my new receiver is still out in the Pacific


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 18, 2022)

Bad Lieutenant... And NOT the one with Nicholas Cage!!!


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Mar 18, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Bad Lieutenant... And NOT the one with Nicholas Cage!!!


Harvey Keitel. Top notch flick


----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 18, 2022)

Hide your children. Ultimate sleeper film.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Mar 19, 2022)

Woodstock
Pink Floyd Live at Pompeii
Hendrix Plays Berkeley
Monterey Pop Festival


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Mar 23, 2022)

Four lions is still hilarious


----------



## trychrome (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 26, 2022)

Heavy Metal.


----------



## trychrome (Mar 26, 2022)

In light of recent news... rip TH.


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 28, 2022)

Alien is always a good ride...


----------



## Grojak (Mar 28, 2022)

Run Ronnie Run


----------



## Tommy 2 Tokes (Apr 2, 2022)

Run Ronnie Run


----------



## Tommy 2 Tokes (Apr 2, 2022)

Tommy Boy


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 16, 2022)

Great f'ing flick , some amazing ass-kicking .........


----------

